# Great Mens Hairdressers in Dubai?



## funkyant

Ok, so I've been here for almost 3 months and had 2 really bad haircuts. Rather than working my way through every salon in Dubai, can anyone here recommend somebody that is great?

Preferably somebody a little creative. And I'm totally OK with getting my hair cut by camp gay men - they are usually the best haha!

Cheers!


----------



## Andy Capp

You've had TWO cuts in THREE months! Bloody hell!

Two places (says the AED10 special bloke...)

There's a salon in Emirates Towers that's expensive but spot on, failing that in the mall opposite Jumeriah Mosque upstairs called Couterie or something, Arab guys from Syria and Lebanon in there.

You settling in well then?


----------



## funkyant

Thanks Andy.

Remember, I'm working for Armani? I can't believe how strict they are!! As soon as I arrived, they made me cut my hair, because it was too long. Hated that haircut, so got another a month later, which I also hated.

This may sound a little pretentious, but when I'm in the DJ box at Armani every night with a **** haircut, I don't exactly feel confident.

Where exactly is Emirates Towers?


Aside from the haircuts, I am really starting to settle in here. I got off to a very shaky start after a very messy breakup, leaving my girl of 4 years back home - but now I'm starting to look forward rather than backward and I'm starting to enjoy myself


----------



## Andy Capp

Glad to hear you're doing OK, I would have thought that the guys from Armani would know...

Emirates Towers are the 2 (great looking and imho the best designed buildings in Dubai) triangular buildings on the land side (ie right when heading from Jebel Ali into Dubai) of SZR, one is an office tower, the other is the commercial tower, there's a small arcade downstairs, you'd like the shops.

And then there's the infamous Scarlets bar....

Has time out dubai not done an article on male spas and hairdressers? Might be worth a look.


----------



## funkyant

Andy Capp said:


> I would have thought that the guys from Armani would know...


Yeah me too, but they recommended the last two 

Thanks. I know those buildings. I'll check it out.


----------



## Vetteguy

Now I know why it's been over 2 years since I've had a hair cut. My hair is down to the middle of my back and have less trouble taking care of it than it sounds like you do.....
GOOD LUCK on your search....


----------



## DubaiATC

Shave your head like I do!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Vetteguy said:


> Now I know why it's been over 2 years since I've had a hair cut. My hair is down to the middle of my back and have less trouble taking care of it than it sounds like you do.....
> GOOD LUCK on your search....


OHHHHH... you have not cut our hair in two years?? !! And you actually told people on a forum that ! HEHE... 

All fun aside, I LOVE long hair but if you dont take care of it, trimming the ends, good shampoo, conditioning it, not keeping it in a ponytail , then it looks like crap. I see so many women walking around with terrible hair but the men who do not care for their hair is just atrocious! Way to go Mr Funky for searching out someone to care for your locks. 

I hope you Mr Vette, your hair is well cared for and not rockin the split ends pony tail look  

Good luck on the cut!! I just go to my peer for a trim on the edges until I get home for a real cut as can not trust just anyone with my hair.


----------



## stewart

DubaiATC said:


> Shave your head like I do!!


No2 does me fine and can even self cut


----------



## Vetteguy

Jynxgirl said:


> OHHHHH... you have not cut our hair in two years?? !! And you actually told people on a forum that ! HEHE...
> 
> All fun aside, I LOVE long hair but if you dont take care of it, trimming the ends, good shampoo, conditioning it, not keeping it in a ponytail , then it looks like crap. I see so many women walking around with terrible hair but the men who do not care for their hair is just atrocious! Way to go Mr Funky for searching out someone to care for your locks.
> 
> I hope you Mr Vette, your hair is well cared for and not rockin the split ends pony tail look
> 
> Good luck on the cut!! I just go to my peer for a trim on the edges until I get home for a real cut as can not trust just anyone with my hair.


Jynx,
I have to admit I spend alot of money on hair care products to ensure that "split end pony tail" thing doesn't happen. I use top shelf shampoo, conditioner and treatments.


----------



## DubaiCharmer

funkyant said:


> Ok, so I've been here for almost 3 months and had 2 really bad haircuts. Rather than working my way through every salon in Dubai, can anyone here recommend somebody that is great?
> 
> Preferably somebody a little creative. And I'm totally OK with getting my hair cut by camp gay men - they are usually the best haha!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Mate 

You can try the saloon in Shangrilla Hotel 4th floor .. i always do the trimming there.. 

emm there lebanese and kinda expensive but worth it :eyebrows:


----------



## ijd

On the ground floor of the Business Central Tower ('A' I think) is an excellent gents hairdresser. It is beside the 'Subway' and just up from the 'Costa'. They also do massages and will always give a scalp massage after they have finished cutting. Reasonable cost too. Use them all the time. If you leave your business card they give discount after so many cuts. Hope this helps.


----------



## zin

Sorry to bump this up. Live near Dubai Festival City and can only find barber shops where the barbers are middle eastern and seem to have a hard time giving me a simple haircut. Have tried 6 different barbers but can't trust any of them, to the point where I ask for a grade 5 and they insist on giving me a grade 4 or less because "they know better". It's quite frustrating really. 

Any recommendations in the area? Happy to drive upto Dubai Mall if there is someone good there.


----------



## BerndinDubai

There are two next to each other on LG floor of Dubai Mall next to Waitrose. I go to the one closest to the car park. AED60. Tallish, skinny Syrian guy does a good job.


----------

